# Learn2groomdogs.com



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi there, has anyone tried doing a membership on learn2groomdogs.com?

I really want to take my time and try to learn as much as I can before trying to take that fatefull first cut on my girl Lucy.

I wonder if you are a member with their site, is there any way to save one of the videos so I can review it over and over, or is it only for the actual membership times that you can view the videos?

Does anyone else here have a recommendation for a video that will show me every aspect of grooming a poodle into a puppy clip? I can't find anywhere showing me exactly how to do the bubble or even attempt a spray up. I don't really want to do the spraying, but I'd really like to learn the technique for fun and personal interest. 

Thanks!

Rebecca


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't have a membership to that site, but I have heard good things about it. I think I will join one day! They have some great videos on there.

If you are looking just for poodle grooming, you can try the Jodi Murphy DVDs. She has a poodle one that covers two trims and three head styles. But it sounds like she goes over a lamb trim and the Miami. The DVD is $34.95 https://jodimurphy.net/shop/volume-13-poodle/ 

Les Poochs has a DVD set (3 hours, 2 volumes) all about poodles. I think it covers a pet puppy, show puppy, and continental trims. It also shows you how to do spray ups. It is pricey at $189.95, but I have heard very good things about it. Les Poochs Fragrances - GROOMING VIDEOS

Good luck with the grooming!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

There's also the Super Styling Sessions with Sue and Jay. They have a DVD on poodles, but I think they are pet trims. The DVD costs $74.95 on PetEdge. Super Styling Sessions DVD | PetEdge.com - Here is their actual website: Super Styling Sessions || Instructional DVD's || The Poodle (5 minute clip of the DVD on this site)

You can also find other grooming DVDs on PetEdge: Search Results | PetEdge.com - you can buy a whole set of various breeds, or pick the breeds you want to learn about.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I sure appreciate your advice toki, but I'm wondering if there's any more word on this site or others like it? I've called my groomer friend a few times in the last month as I'm getting anxious to tidy up Lucy, but it seems he's pretty darn busy. Yay for him, boo for me!  

Not wanting to be a bother, and not wanting to have someone else groom Lucy without me present (I want each grooming experience to be a learning one for me) I am chomping at the bit to perhaps try some clipping myself. 

I sure hope I don't really mess things up, but heck, if poodle hair really grows a half inch a month, and time keeps flying like it does, perhaps my groomer friend will be able to make her look presentable again in 6 or 7 months?!? Lol 

Anywho, perhaps the site is run in such a way I can go halvers with someone and share a membership for a while...

Rebecca


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow Toki! Wishing I had taken heed of you a little earlier! Those super styling session dvd's may also be just what I want . THX!

Rebecca


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Go to learn2groomdogs website and enter the code FACE2012. You get one month free! I'm not sure how long this will last. You can try it for a month and cancel if you don't like it (make sure you cancel because you still have to enter your credit card information for the free month).


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I had already paid BEFORE you put up that post  

I put in a call to their customer service though, and left a message with my my concerns, hoping to get a kickback of some sort. The lady said she would have my call returned by tomorrow and almost as soon as I hung up BAM they called back. They voided the charge that hadn't even been posted yet, so I've got my free month!

Happy Birthday to me! 

Have you still not tried the site Toki?

THANKS A MILLION! Like a birthday present for me! YAY! Now if only I could get the "groomers helper" set, along with a shear set of some sort I'd be ON MY WAY!!!

Rebecca


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I have the continental super styling video. I really like it.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Glad to hear it worked out for you!! I recently signed up. Only watched two videos so far. Still trying to catch up on all of my Jodi Murphy DVDs.


----------

